# Witch Talking mp3?



## brokenzipper (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a little mp3 clip with a witch talking or chantting. Looked all over but haven't found anything that didn't have music playing in background. I'm doing a witch room with her stirring a cauldron and could use some sound. Thank you


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

"Witch casts a spell" on Scary Sound Effects. She's a bit over the top at times, but I've used it and it's not bad. You can preview it here 

http://www.amazon.com/Scary-Sound-Effects-Various-Artists/dp/B0000033D8/ref=pd_cp_m_3_img


If you like it, you can probably find it on this forum or scarsblog website.

Good luck


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Look through what I have here and I'm sure you can find something you can use. Everything is in order so just go to the 2nd page down to the W's.

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/815Gys1L/sharing.html?rnd=4


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

could be some here - http://www.garageofevil.com/audio/sounds/Halloween Wavs/Witches/


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Vincent Price's "Secrets of Magic and Witchcraft" has several conversations among 3 witches. I collected just the conversations and you can get them here: Witches Talking.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Rich B said:


> could be some here - http://www.garageofevil.com/audio/sounds/Halloween Wavs/Witches/


Those witch sounds were the worst quality ever. Whoever runs that website needs a complete overhaul of their sound effects. Seriously awful low quality junk that was commonly downloaded during the 90's. Ugh!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Those witch sounds were the worst quality ever. Whoever runs that website needs a complete overhaul of their sound effects. Seriously awful low quality junk that was commonly downloaded during the 90's. Ugh!


Sorry bout that, never listened to those, just had that site bookmarked and remembered they had a witches section. 


here's another collection, the mp3's I sampled seemed to be at 128kbs - http://www.lissproductions.org/halloween/media/witches


----------

